# A Church without Christ



## Reformed Baptist (Dec 17, 2008)

This just infuriates me. I wrote to them what "I think" about their "movement" they are trying to start. This is just absolutely disgusting. 

Church Sucks - Take the Challenge


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't get it....


----------



## E Nomine (Dec 17, 2008)

Lost souls like these thrive on attention and reaction. My approach is to pray for them without otherwise responding to their bait.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 17, 2008)

Y'all ought to read Flannery O'Connor' book _Wise Blood_, about this preacher who decided that if he eliminated sin, he wouldn't need Christ. He preached "Christianity without Christ."


----------



## Prufrock (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey, if you read their statement of faith, it's honestly a lot better and more biblical than a lot of other modern churches. It certainly doesn't sound Christ-less to me. Read the part on salvation.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 17, 2008)

Prufrock said:


> Hey, if you read their statement of faith, it's honestly a lot better and more biblical than a lot of other modern churches. It certainly doesn't sound Christ-less to me. Read the part on salvation.



You are right, Paul. I just have serious reservations with the marketing angle they have chosen. But, then again, I have serious reservations with marketing the church in general.


----------



## Prufrock (Dec 17, 2008)

LawrenceU said:


> Prufrock said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, if you read their statement of faith, it's honestly a lot better and more biblical than a lot of other modern churches. It certainly doesn't sound Christ-less to me. Read the part on salvation.
> ...



Absolutely. Trust me, I'm certainly not approving or endorsing what's happening there.


----------

